# Do you brush your dog's teeth?



## barrelman (Oct 2, 2010)

I was looking closely at Stanleys teeth today. Their very clean and bright. However I noticed a build up of dirt between the pairs of incisors on both sides of his top jaw. I used an old tooth brush to remove it best I could but there is still some staining. I'm now going to do this regularly since there is a small bit of decay where the build up was. Does everyone else already brush there dogs teeth? I feel a bit guilty now because had I done it from day one there would no doubt be no decay whatsoever. Your thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## Newbie (Feb 15, 2011)

Oooh! Good thread. This is something I meant to ask the vet and forgot. Can I jump in and also ask if they should be brushed from when they are a puppy so they get used to having it done? Or should it only be when they've got their adult teeth?

Thanks Mat!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I don't brush because with the barf diet and the regular bones he gets, Dylan's teeth are a wonderful gleaming white. Even the vet remarked on it. I believe some people on here use a supplement that you add to the food which is supposed to keep the teeth clean and if I needed it I would use that rather than brushing. I'm sure they'll post the details for you.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

its never a bad thing to do, its always good to teach them to let you put obgects in their mouth, you never know what the vet may need to do one day. 

i dont do it as often as i should, but yes i do sometimes. just makesure its dog toothpast nopt human toothpast.


----------



## barrelman (Oct 2, 2010)

Stanleys teeth are very white and clean. It seems to be just one place where food etc was gathering. I'll be cleaning them regularly from now on. If you've never checked do it soon. I can imagine you all now trying to decide whose toothbrush to use like I did. Lol


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

I add half a scoop of 'Plaque Off' to Flo's food every day. It is a natural seaweed based supplement that reduces the build up of plaque and tartar. I was slightly suspicious of adding supplements to her food daily until I found that there is also a 'human' tablet form and thought if it has been cleared for human use then it must be fine.

I also rub a pea sized amount of a dog toothpaste call Logic around her teeth every few days. It can be applied with a brush but you don't have to brush as it contains an enzyme that destroys plaque and prevent plaque build up.

Flo is also a avid chewer of Nylabones and as she chews them the rough bristles that form on them clean her teeth.

These 3 approaches combined mean her teeth are bright and white without using a toothbrush.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Our puppy pack from the vet included some doggy toothpaste and a brush, that fits over your finger. The puppy training place I went to also showed us what to do (using Rosie as a model!), which was to put a bit on your finger and just rub it around their teeth to begin with and then build up to using the toothbrush. Apparently, dry food is better for their teeth and if you're feeding this to them, then brushing shouldn't be quite so vital. they recommended about once a month.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I do lady's teeth on average once a month with that tooth brush that goes on your finger. and we use doggy chicken flavoured tooth paste....which lady LOVES! lol its almost like a treet for her to get her teeth brushed...hard for me to avoide the ever licking tongue however.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

I don't brush my kids teeth. They chew bones and sticks, and I've very recently started to scale off any tarter that is on their teeth as well.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Enneirda. said:


> I don't brush my kids teeth. They chew bones and sticks, and I've very recently started to scale off any tarter that is on their teeth as well.


Maybe this is a silly question but how do you 'scale off' tartar?


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Mandy - I read about it on another forum just a few days ago, so I'm not sure I'm doing this right, but it did work for me.

I had the dog lay down in my lap, all stretched out, it's head on my leg. Then I lifted and held his lip up. I then set a blunt needle up against the gums, facing down and outward, and pushed gently on the tarter. And it popped off in in flake! I continue gently working on it, tell all the dark parts (the ones that just pop off) were gone, just leaving a slight yellow line. I was so fascinated I went around the house trying it on all the dogs lol.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Here's a pic of my sisters mutt, kito. One tooth done, one not.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Well that saves an anaesthetic and a £400 vet bill! Well done!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i do that with Gypsy, but was told i would damege her teeth doing it?


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

kendal said:


> i do that with Gypsy, but was told i would damege her teeth doing it?


Certainly damage your vet's bank balance.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Enneirda. said:


> Here's a pic of my sisters mutt, kito. One tooth done, one not.


Flo doesn't have any tartar like that on her teeth so maybe the Plaque Off I use is working?


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Helen - The worst part is that sis already got his teeth cleaned! She won't brush them or by a spray ect. I'm thinking she might scale them now, but she's pretty lazy about teeth, I don't get it. 

kendal - The actual tooth isn't being touched if you do it they way I did. You just touch the tarter and push, the scaler (ok, in my case needle) doesn't scrape the tooth. That's the damage your talking about I think, scarping the actual tooth and causing scratches that get tarter in them even faster.

Mandy - Flo is to young to get bad tarter yet, by her age I'd expect just a slight line right on the gum or some discoloring. If here teeth are still bright white along the gum, I'd assume it's working.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Enneirda. said:


> Mandy - Flo is to young to get bad tarter yet, by her age I'd expect just a slight line right on the gum or some discoloring. If here teeth are still bright white along the gum, I'd assume it's working.


OK - I'll have a really good look for that.


----------

